# brasero: the drive is busy



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2010)

What exactly do i need to do to be able to burn CD's. 
I get the error-message from the title. I also tried, first of all, the how-to in the how-to section. I searched the web, configured all kind of config-files, to no avail.
I tried as root and as user.
The burning software (k3b, brasero, burncd...) doesn't matter.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

Please see the Gnome FAQ:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please see the Gnome FAQ:
> http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15


I do need to recompile/reconfigure the kernel to burn CD's?

Or to put it different: k3b would be a way out?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

jalu said:
			
		

> I do need to recompile/reconfigure the kernel to burn CD's?


You may be able to get it working by just loading atapicam in /boot/loader.conf

```
atapicam_load="YES"
```



> Or to put it different: k3b would be a way out?


It also depends on atapicam.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2010)

I got that line in the loader.conf


```
nadir$ cat /boot/loader.conf 
atapicam_load="YES" 
vboxdrv_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
nadir$
```


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2010)

burncd seems to work now:

```
# burncd -f /dev/acd0 -v -e -s 12 data dfly-i386-2.6.3_REL.iso fixate
```
from here:
http://freeunix.dyndns.org:8088/site2/howto/Burn_em_Baby.shtml
It booted and i got a cli. Not sure if thats the way dragon-fly is supposed to be (if it is not the burn did fail to some degree).

Brasero is still not working. My last attempt is following this:
http://www.bsdguides.org/guides/freebsd/beginners/cdburning.php
I don't know if that part is of importance:

```
# cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf
cp GENERIC HOSTNAME
nano -w HOSTNAME
```
which i didn't do yet.


----------

